
Matt Drudge: I don't need to be 'liked' - ch215
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxbvYWKhX48
======
muddi900
Alex Jones and Matt Drudge are Mainstream Media 2.0

Live in fear, and come to us, we will comfort you, you shiny special
individual.

